# Well woman undone!



## halalu (Apr 19, 2015)

I went to the doctor and had a well woman exam. Two days later I woke up with excruciating pain in  my left thigh and I am still dealing with the pain. I have been in and out of the doctor's office five times in the past six weeks. I love walking, now I can hardly walk. Every day when I wake up or all through my day, I keep believing the pain is going to go away. I now think I should start researching the cost of purchasing walkers, canes and riding vehicles that will allow me to move around. This is so difficult for me to believe and experience. I have limited insurance and when I finally decided to afford a doctor exam, I end up like this? 
NO! I AM NOT ACCUSING THE DOCTORS.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 19, 2015)

You need a diagnosis.


----------



## halalu (Apr 19, 2015)

The medical profession in this town has changed. I had to insist on xrays and I had to suffer and purchase at least three pain medications because nothing was easing the pain for more than two or three hours. I am researching Doctors in the area. So far they think it is a pulled hamstring or sciatica or both


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2015)

If the xrays were negative, perhaps you should ask for a Physical Therapy referral?


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2015)

The outside of your thigh?  Might be Iliotibial Band Syndrome.  The pain can be excruciating with that......feels like someone has stabbed you in the thigh.  I get it every couple years and a steroid shot takes care of it right well.


----------



## halalu (Apr 19, 2015)

*yes, Thanks*



ndynt said:


> If the xrays were negative, perhaps you should ask for a Physical Therapy referral?



Yes, Thank you


----------



## halalu (Apr 19, 2015)

I got the steroid shot and some medication. The pain has not gotten better. The medication is irritating my stomach. What type of doctor do I need? Sports doctor, physical therapy? Who? So far I have seen a general practitioner and the emergency room. I have physical therapy coming up


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2015)

See if physical therapy helps....I have pain in my thighs...keeps me from walking well.  But, it is from my lower back, RA and bursitis.  Physical therapy helps me. But you can only have it for a certain period of time.  I do not have much relief from steriod shots, either.  I am afraid to take pain meds...afraid I will fall and break a hip.  A orthopedic guy would be the next step.  Have you tried heat or ice?  Heat helps me more than ice.  Everyone is different.


----------



## halalu (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks, heat feels good, but moving and walking are difficult. The pain meds make me sick. I guess my body will eventually adjust.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2015)

Hopefully the Physical Therapy will help...that it is just a temporary thing.  Do you take the meds on a empty stomach?  Try taking them with milk?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 20, 2015)

Halulu, I'm sorry you're having such terrible pain.  I'm a great believer in acupuncture, especially for pain.  Have you tried it?  If you're interested, I'd be happy to share my experiences and those of others, some of whom were extremely skeptical but desperate.  In any event, I hope you get some relief.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 20, 2015)

I am also Glinda.  I went twice a week, until a few weeks ago, when my car died.  I found that cupping helped me even more than the acupuncture did.  After pain clinics and steroid shots, my Rheumatologist and Orthopedic Specialists sent me to acupuncture.  Miss it.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Halulu, I'm sorry you're having such terrible pain.  I'm a great believer in acupuncture, especially for pain.  Have you tried it?  If you're interested, I'd be happy to share my experiences and those of others, some of whom were extremely skeptical but desperate.  In any event, I hope you get some relief.



I have also had excellent results with acupuncture.  I was one of those extremely skeptical people, but I tried it for awful carpal tunnel pain, back when I was working.  It helped tremendously.  Since then, I've used it for other things, and had good results.  Just research your practitioner and be sure you find a reputable one.


----------



## swaterworth (Apr 22, 2015)

That sounds awful.  I would visit a chiropracter, who might be able to release a spasm or re-align something.  Hope it gets better quickly for you.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

If it's a muscular thing, it could be a pulled tendon/hamstring/muscle spasm.  I agree physical therapy would help..... myofascial release by a physiotherapist, you can massage the area yourself, apply heat and ice alternatively every 15 min, acupuncture, chiropractor. If you've had an x-ray, results would be in and your doctor could tell you more maybe.


----------



## halalu (Apr 24, 2015)

*Thanks for the response to well woman undone*

I got an xray they saw nothing. The pain is still with me and everyday I wake up hoping it will be gone. It is not gone yet and I am researching other options. I still believe it is some kind of sprain. Time will tell. Money is limited.

I do appreciate your responses.


----------



## Debby (Apr 25, 2015)

Just noticed your thread halalu and the thought occurred to me that maybe it's a muscle spasm that you're dealing with.  I had a spasm once in my shoulder and I was pretty much incapacitated by it for about two weeks and the first four or five days, no amount of pain pills, muscle relaxers and sleeping pills helped.  The Tylenol Extra Strength became my favourite treat for the next couple weeks before it finally started releasing.  If it's a spasm, you could try regularly massaging it to help it loosen up.  Hope whatever it is passes soon.


----------

